# WoW Notebook 1000 Euro



## Kellerkind79 (17. Januar 2011)

Ich überlege momentan mir ein Notebook zu kaufen, auf
dem man auch einigermaßen anständig WoW zocken kann.
Allerdings blicke ich durch das Gewusel der mobilen Grafikchips
noch nicht so ganz durch.
Man bekommt im Preisbereich bis 1000 Euro z.B. einen Corei5 2,5 Ghz mit
einer Geforce 425M.
z.B: ALTERNATE - NOTEBOOK - Notebook - Gaming - MSI GE603-i5447W7P
Reicht das?
Kann mir jemand was anderes empfehlen?
Die Notebooks mit einer 460M sind mir definitiv zu teuer.
Gibt es was besseres von AMD/ATI???

Ganz besonders wichtig ist mir ein mattes Display. Glossy geht gar nicht.


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Januar 2011)

MSI GE600-i3343W7P (0016751-SKU1) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Deutlich bessere Grafikkarte.


1000€ Notebook ASUS G60JX-JX020V mit Grafikkarte aus der 1. Leistungsklasse.

Notebook mit der Schnellsten GPU bis 1000€ MSI GX640-i7247LW7P


----------



## ReaCT (17. Januar 2011)

Reicht für WoWnicht schon eine HD 5650 und ein i3?

Ansonsten könntest du noch auf die ersten Notebooks mit Intel SB und 3000 IGP's schauen.


----------



## Kellerkind79 (17. Januar 2011)

ReaCT schrieb:


> Reicht für WoWnicht schon eine HD 5650 und ein i3?
> 
> Ansonsten könntest du noch auf die ersten Notebooks mit Intel SB und 3000 IGP's schauen.



Ein i5 sollte es schon sein!
Gibt es denn schon SB-Notebooks?


----------



## p00nage (17. Januar 2011)

jo die ersten dürften schon draußen sein


----------



## Kellerkind79 (17. Januar 2011)

p00nage schrieb:


> jo die ersten dürften schon draußen sein




Ich suche mal. Die bekommt man doch aber bestimmt nicht für 1000 Euro.


----------



## Kellerkind79 (17. Januar 2011)

Warum haben die meisten Notebooks ein spiegelndes Display?
Das ist für mich ein absolutes KO-Kriterium.


----------



## Kellerkind79 (17. Januar 2011)

Was taugt denn so ein Schenker Notebook?

Das XMG 501 bekommt man inklusive Windows 7 schon für nen 1000er.
Schenker Notebooks - Xtreme Mobile Gaming | mySN.de

Vor allem haben die ein non-glare Display! Das ist schonmal was!


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2011)

Die meisten Notebooks haben glänzend, weil die Farben damit deutlich kontrastreicher und strahlender sind bzw. es deutlich preiswerter ist, die Farben dementsprechend wirken zu lassen, als bei einem mattem Display.

Die Frage ist, ob das mit dem Glanz wirklich so schlimm ist. Normalerweise ist das nur bei SEHR heller Umgebung störend, und selbst da ist es oft nur so, dass man was spiegeln sieht WENN man drauf achtet, es aber ebensogut auch ausblenden kann, indem man einfach das Bild auf dem Display mit den Augen fixiert und nicht die Spiegel-Schicht.


Das Schenker sieht ganz gut aus, vor allem wenn Dir das matte wirklich so wichtig ist. Kostet dann aber mit 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, win7 und WLAN 1009€. Standardmäßig hat es nur 2GB, 250GB HDD, kein windows und kein WLAN. Aber unter 17 Zoll ist das echt stark, denn etwas mit einer vergleichbaren Karte gibt es nicht, außer Du würdest halt auch ein glänzendes Display in Kauf nehmen, dann gäb es von MSI was mit einer AMD 5850, die sogar etwas besser wäre.


----------



## Superwip (17. Januar 2011)

> Die meisten Notebooks haben glänzend, weil die Farben damit deutlich kontrastreicher und strahlender sind bzw. es deutlich preiswerter ist, die Farben dementsprechend wirken zu lassen, als bei einem mattem Display.


 
Das stimmt nicht ganz... eher sieht die Sache so aus:

Dunkle Umgebung: 
kein Unterschied zwischen Matt und glänzend feststellbar; ist die Umgebung nicht vollständig dunkel können spiegelnde Displays teilweise Lichtquellen spiegeln, mein Toshiba Sattelite U500 spiegelt im dunklen etwa seine eigene Hintergrundbeleuchtung sichtbar

Normal beleuchtetes Zimmer (Media Markt Verkaufsraum):
Matte Displaybeleuchtung spiegelt das Umgebungslicht diffus; dadurch sinkt der gefühlte Kontrast; Spiegelnde Displays dagegen spiegeln das Licht direkt, wenn man das Display aber nicht so ausrichtet, dass es einem eine Lichtquelle direkt in die Augen spiegelt wird dieser Effekt von der Hintergrundbeleuchtung komplett überstrahlt

Relativ helle Umgebung (etwa Mittags draußen im Schatten bei Schönwetter):
Bei einem spiegelnden Display wird die gesamte Umgebung deutlich gespiegelt und ist heller als die Hintergrundbeleuchtung; man kann nichtsmehr erkennen (abgesehen vom Spiegelbild), bei einem matten Bildschirm sinkt der effektive Kontrast weiter, das Bild bleibt aber klar erkennbar und wird nicht von einem Spiegelbild überdeckt

Sehr helle Umgebung (draußen in der Sonne):
Wenn man das Display so platziert, dass man sich die Sonnenstrahlen nicht direkt in die Augen spiegelt kann man unter Umständen sogar mehr erkennen als in der oben genannten hellen Umgebung da die Sonne auch das Bild beleuchtet und damit dazu beiträgt, dass die nach wie vor gespiegelte Umgebung von diesem überstrahlt werden kann; unter Strich bleibt ein spiegelndes Display in der Sonne trotzdem unbrauchbar. Auch ein mattes Display hat in der Sonne seine Probleme da das Bild noch stärker überstrahlt wird und der Kontrast so weiter sinkt; unterm Strich kann man aber auch in dieser Situation in der Regel sicher mehr erkennen als mit einem Spiegelnden Display

-> Unter Idealbedingungen (dunkler Raum) haben spiegelnde Displays anders als oft behauptet keinerlei Vorteile

-> Unter schlechten Bedingungen überwiegen die Vorteile matter Displays bei weitem

-> Spiegelnde Displays werden nicht erst, wie oft behauptet in der prallen Sonne sondern bereits im Schatten mit heller Umgebung absolut unbrauchbar; in der prallen Sonne sind aber auch herkömmliche matte Displays nur eingeschränkt brauchbar

Aktuell sind ausschließlich die Quadcore Sandy Bridge CPUs verfügbar und das nur in einzelnen Modellen; wenn du auf Sandy Bridge setzen willst, und das würde ich dir empfehlen, solltest du zumindestens bis Mitte Februar warten

Noch zur WoW und seinen Anforderungen:
CPU: WoW ist relativ CPU hungrig, ein schneller Dualcore ist im Zweifel einem langsamen Quadcore vorzuziehen; ein Core i5 sollte grundsätzlich aber ausreichen

RAM: 4GiB sind Pflicht, mehr sind auch nicht wirklich nötig da WoW als 32Bit Programm sowieso nicht mehr als 2GiB nutzen kann (trotzdem sind 4GiB und nicht 2GiB sinnvoll da so noch Platz für das Betriebssystem und Hintergrundprogramme bleibt)

GraKa: Auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen läuft WoW selbst auf einer langsamen onboard GraKa flüssig, auf einem Full HD Monitor @max reicht jedoch praktisch keine aktuelle Notebokkarte aus um in jeder Situation spielbare Frameraten zu gewährleisten; desweiteren profitiert WoW von DirectX 11 (mehr Leistung (!) und bessere Wasserdarstellung)

Für höhere Grafikansprüche zumindestens empfehlen würde ich eine Karte in der Größenordnung einer Mobility Radeon HD 5650, Radeon HD 6650M, GT 435M oder eventuell GT 350M sowie gegebenenfalls eine FirePro M5800 oder eine Quadro FX 2700M

Vorsichtig vorschlagen würde ich eventuell dieses Modell:
Toshiba Satellite Pro L650-1EK (PSK1KE-01H00XGR) | Geizhals.at EU
Wobei das auch nicht ganz das Wahre ist, vor allem da es für die verbaute Hardware doch recht teuer ist


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz...


 WAS davon stimmt nicht ganz? ^^




> eher sieht die Sache so aus:
> 
> *Auflistung, dass glänzend keinerlei Vorteile, aber einige Nachteile hat*


 Und warum gibt es dann überhaupt glänzende Displays?  


Und das mit dem "_sondern bereits im Schatten mit heller Umgebung absolut unbrauchbar_" kann rein gar nicht bestätigen und hab das in der Praxis völlig anders erlebt - ist vlt. auch ne subjektive Sache, vlt. sind manche Leute einfach rein vom Sehvermögen her ab einem bestimmten Punkt nicht mehr in der Lage, den eigentlichen Display-Inhalt zu fixieren? Und/oder es hängt auch stark vom jeweiligen Modell ab?

So oder so ist eh die Frage, ob man das überhaupt draußen benutzen will. In Räumen hab ich selbst bei der hellsten Umgebung noch nie Probleme mit einem spiegelnden Display gehabt, außer zB wenn die Sonne im Sommer gegen 17h in einem rel. flachen Winkel genau seitlich in mein Zimmer scheint, dann änder ich den Sitzwinkel oder stell die Jalouisien um, und gut ist


----------



## Kellerkind79 (18. Januar 2011)

Subjektiv empfinde ich ein spiegelndes Display nur als Nachteil, nicht als Vorteil. Mögen manche anders sehen, aber ich finde das einfach nur gruselig.
Da sind mir der angeblich bessere Kontrast und die angeblich satteren Farben vollkommen egal.
http://www.notebookjournal.de/praxis/matt-statt-glanzend-53/1/top5

Ich war am letzen Wochenede noch bei MM und dort hatten die nur Notebooks mit verspiegeleten Displays. Bin sofort wieder gegangen.
Aber die Discounter bieten bekanntlich ja eh nur überteuerten Rotz an und sagen das, es wäre nen super Angebot.

Mich würde mal interessieren in wie weit das 501 bei Schenker besser ist als das 500, das hier getestet wurde: Tests - Schenker Notebooks XMG A500 - Neuer Multimedia-Spitzenreiter in 15,6'' auf notebookjournal.de

Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist bei Schenker wohl etwas schwankend.


----------



## Superwip (18. Januar 2011)

> Und warum gibt es dann überhaupt glänzende Displays?


 
Weil es DAUs gibt, die es nicht besser wissen; unter den klassischen Bedingungen des Verkaufsraums eines Elektronikmarkts ist der subjektiv empfundene Kontrast vor allem bei relativ schwacher Hintergrundbeleuchtung bei Spiegelnden Displays ja auch wirklich etwas besser



> So oder so ist eh die Frage, ob man das überhaupt draußen benutzen will. In Räumen hab ich selbst bei der hellsten Umgebung noch nie Probleme mit einem spiegelnden Display gehabt, außer zB wenn die Sonne im Sommer gegen 17h in einem rel. flachen Winkel genau seitlich in mein Zimmer scheint, dann änder ich den Sitzwinkel oder stell die Jalouisien um, und gut ist


 
Wie gesagt: punktförmige wenn auch sehr helle Lichtquelle, relativ dunkle Umgebung, das geht noch halbwegs, vor allem wenn die Hintergrundbeleuchtung relativ hell ist

Setz dich mal im Sommer zum Mittag in den Schatten, unter einen Baum oder einen Sonnenschirm, jedenfalls in relativ heller Umgebung; du wirst kaum etwas erkennen außer dein eigenes Spiegelbild, schon garnicht, wenn die Displayhelligkeit zur Schonung des Akkus reduziert wurde

Bei einem matten Display kann man das Bild in der selben Situation dagegen noch klar erkennen, prinzipiell selbst ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung



> es hängt auch stark vom jeweiligen Modell ab?


Da gibt es freilich große Unterschiede; grob könnte man die Displays etwa in 5 Klassen unterteilen:

-nativ Matt
Diese Displays besitzen grundsätzlich eine matte Oberfläche an der das Umgebungslicht diffus in alle Richtungen reflektiert wird; so kann sich kein sichtbares Spiegelbild bilden, das das eigentliche Bild überlagern kann; punktuelle Lichtquellen werden aber ebenfalls diffus gespiegelt, was das Bild gleichmäßig überlagern und so den gefühlten Kontrast reduzieren kann
Es gibt aber auch bei spiegelnden Displays einen Kontrastverlust, dieser ist jedoch etwas geringer und wird durch diffuse Reflexion an der eigentlichen LCD Schicht hervorgerufen

-glattes Display mit Mattierungsfolie
Eigentlich glatte Displays, die mit einer Mattierungsfolie überzogen wurden; der Nachteil gegenüber nativ matten Schirmen ist, dass es in heller Umgebung zu einer eher ungleichmäßigen diffusen Reflexion des Umgebungslichts kommen kann, was zu einem "Grieseln" des Bildes führen kann

-"halbmattes" Display (etwa Sony "Clear Bright")
Schwach gemattete Displays; das Licht wird leicht diffus reflektiert, so kann sich kein klar sichtbares Spiegelbild bilden, das Licht punktueller Lichtquellen wird trotzdem großteils wie bei spiegelnden Displays grob in eine Richtung wegreflektiert, der gefühlte Kontrastverlust ist geringer; unterm Strich bieten diese Displays praktisch alle Vorteile spiegelnder, unter sehr schlechten Bedingungen sind richtig matte aber doch besser

-glattes Display (z.b. Display mit Glasscheibe beim MacBook)
Umgebungslicht wird direkt linear gespiegelt, man erkennt ein deutlich sichtbares Spiegelbild, der Spiegellungseffekt entspricht etwa dem an der Oberfläche einer Glasplatte; unter normalen Lichtbedingungen ist das Spiegelbild nur schwach

-verspiegeltes, glattes Display
Diese Displays wurden einseitig metallbedampft, also gezielt verspiegelt oder mit einer entsprechenden Folie überzogen; der Spiegelungseffekt ist enorm, kann jedoch noch stark variieren; prinzipiell zwischen dem Spiegellungseffekt eines normalem glatten Displays und dem eines perfekten Spiegels

Hinzu kommt noch die Hintergrundbeleuchtung: eine hellere Hintergrundbeleuchtung kann das Spiegelbild besser überstrahlen, auch der Kontrastverlust bei matten Displays wird dadurch geringer- allerdings ist das eine nur eingeschränkt brauchbare Lösung, denn dort, wo die Helligkeit zu einem echten Problem wird (draußen) hat man meist keine Steckdose und die Hintergrundbeleuchtung benötigt auch (garnicht so wenig) Energie

Man kann jedenfalls festhalten, dass es sicherlich große Unterschiede zwischen "spiegelnden" und "spiegelnden" Displays gibt

-> trotzdem: ich würde im Zweifel nie zu einem spiegelnden Display greifen und gegebenenfalls auch einiges für ein mattes drauflegen


----------



## Kellerkind79 (19. Januar 2011)

Danke für Deine Ausführung, Superwip.
Wie schon gesagt, matt ist für mich Pflicht, spiegelnd ist Schrott!

Das Schenker A501 ist noch immer mein Favorit. Hoffentlich testen die das
auf Notebookjournal.de


----------



## Superwip (19. Januar 2011)

Von den technischen Daten her sieht das A501 schon mal gut aus


----------

